# win7, vista refuse to boot



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

All was fine.

So i shut the system down so i could replace the cpu heatsink.

Go to start back up, and windows (7) is BSODing on me. Like a bad technician, i have restart enabled *sigh* so I go to boot menu, and select my vista drive. And it just sits at a black screen.

So i'm logged in on my hackintosh drive right now.

I tried the win7 cd, and startup repair says it cant fix the problem. I tried bootrec.exe fixboot fixbcd and fixmbr, and fixboot said there was an I/O error. But logged in on OSX, i can see all my files on both drives.

OSX, vista, 7, and ubuntu are all on seperate physical drives. Ubuntu hasnt worked since i added a third monitor.

Im only concerned with 7 first, vista is cow output to begin with.

Even if i take the safe mode option, It still BSODs.

Edit: it took its time doing the memory dump this time. Hex code is 0x00007A.

Edit- i took the last known good config option (which i usually avoid), and its running checkdisk now. It deleted a corrupt record (128,"") from segment 514218, and there were a bunch of orphaned *.ETL files. Now it just hangs at black screen. I've had the computer going as an always on machine, but only recently- i went 35 days, then a week, then 17 days. I'm hoping i didnt lose a drive, but since I can see my files from OSX AND vista is acting up too, gives me hope for now.

Root Cause found:

A patch is preventing the system from starting.

Repair action: System files integrity check and repair
Result: Failed. Error code = 0x45d


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

magnethead said:


> Root Cause found:
> 
> A patch is preventing the system from starting.
> 
> ...


Sounds like one strange problem. First we will try getting the failed SFC check to work.

Go into the recovery console command prompt and run the following commands:

```
[font=lucida console]
diskpart

list volume [COLOR=Blue]This is just to find out what driver letter it is seeing your Windows 7 OS drive as. Remember it.[/COLOR]

exit

sfc /scannow /offbootdir=C:\ /offwindir=C:\Windows 

[COLOR=Blue]Obviously replace "C" with whatever you found the drive letter to be[/COLOR]
[/font]
```
Then let SFC scan and hopefully repair Windows 7.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

reventon said:


> Sounds like one strange problem. First we will try getting the failed SFC check to work.
> 
> Go into the recovery console command prompt and run the following commands:
> 
> ...


"Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation"

I just tried a new cable and port, so not sure where the 0x45 I/O error is coming from.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's some more.report data

Problem event name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 1: 6.1.7600.16385
2: same
3: unknown
4: -1
5: External Media
6: 3
7: Badpatch

SrtTrail.txt
Disklayout.txt
Bcdinfo.txt
Bootstat.dat
Bootfailure.txt

------------

srtTrail.txt



> Startup Repair diagnosis and repair log
> ---------------------------
> Last successful boot time: ‎12/‎16/‎2010 11:37:49 PM (GMT)
> Number of repair attempts: 3
> ...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

any ideas?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Alright, rebooted to dvd. Chkdsk found and fixed some crap, now the root cause, according to startup repair, is 0x4005. Chkdsk says everythjng is clear now, thougb. So I guess its just a registry problem now, but I dont know how the registry would have been effected just by unhooking everything, and hooking it all back up. And i dont have any registry backups, that I know of. I heard of UBC4win or something like that, would that be any kind of help? 

sfc /verifyonly and /scannow still return error.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I found this: http://social.technet.microsoft.com...l/thread/20458464-8989-4bf9-80e1-c1c45182b83b



> I first booted from the Windows 7 install disc to get to the system recovery console. I then selected Command Line. From there, I had to change from the X: drive to the C: drive by typing "C:". I then typed "cd\ windows\system32\config" to get to the registry file directory. By typing "dir" I could see that two of the five hive files (default, sam, security, software, and system) had recent copies with an "rmbak" extension: default.rmbak and software.rmbak. I then executed the following commands:
> 
> ren software software.bak
> copy software.rmbak software
> ...


I dont have anything with an rmbak extension (looking from Finder in OSX, but...

windows/system32/Config
DEFAULT (Jan 4, 2011) 524 KB
COMPONENTS (Jan 4, 2011) 29.6 MB
SAM (Jan 4, 2011) 262 KB
SECURITY (Jan 4, 2011) 262 KB
SYSTEM (Jan 4, 2011) 21 MB
SOFTWARE (Jan 4, 2011) 262 KB
-RegBack
- DEFAULT (Today) 311 KB
- SAM (Today) 29 KB
- SECURITY (Today) 29 KB
- SOFTWARE (Today) 63 MB
- SYSTEM (Today) 21 MB
- SAM.LOG2 (Jan 20, 2010) 0 KB
- DEFAULT.LOG2 (Jan 20, 2010) 0 KB
- SYSTEM.LOG2 (Jan 20, 2010) 0 KB
- SOFTWARE.LOG2 (Jan 20, 2010) 0 KB 
- SECURITY.LOG2 (Jan 20, 2011) 0 KB
BCD-Template (Jan 20, 2010) 29KB


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Something caused this to go wrong in the first place. I have a suspicion your drive may be failing (it would explain all the I/O errors).

Hard drive diagnostics - http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html

The fact that 'hackintosh' works fine tells me that if it's a hardware issue it has to be that hard drive.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Is there a way to get it bootable again so I can clone it? I have 3 orr 4 expensive one educational license programs that can't be reinstalled, i.e. pro--eengineer CAD. ($150 for only one install, educ version) and a few similar. So i need to get bootable so I can clone, a fresh install isnt an option.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Any help to be had?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

magnethead said:


> Is there a way to get it bootable again so I can clone it?


I thought you could see the Windows 7 drive with Hackintosh?

If so - then use this program to clone it: http://mac.majorgeeks.com/download4566.html

(No guarantees that it will work, it was just the first result when I searched for a drive cloning app that runs on OSX)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if the Heat Sync did not clamp on tightly or you did not put any Thermal Paste on it when you replaced it?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> I'm wondering if the Heat Sync did not clamp on tightly or you did not put any Thermal Paste on it when you replaced it?


no, im running fine here in hackintosh. Heatpipes are @ 104F on my IR guage, temps dropped 20C in bios.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

reventon said:


> I thought you could see the Windows 7 drive with Hackintosh?
> 
> If so - then use this program to clone it: http://mac.majorgeeks.com/download4566.html
> 
> (No guarantees that it will work, it was just the first result when I searched for a drive cloning app that runs on OSX)


so if I do a clone, will that self-repair the registry, or will I still have to fight with making it bootable?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

magnethead said:


> so if I do a clone, will that self-repair the registry, or will I still have to fight with making it bootable?


answer?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

First of all, please be patient. Reventon, like everyone else around here, is a volunteer, and real life and other threads often get in the way of an immediate response. It is unfair to demand more than is offered, when no money is involved.

To answer your question:

A clone of the drive will leave it in an unbootable state.

See Reventon's advice in Post 8: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/win7-vista-refuse-to-boot-540851.html#post3063304


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

that hasn't help my booting situation. How can I repair the registry or whatever colapsed? Like i said, I have several student license programs that only have 1 install license, so a reinstall is not an option.

(including my windows install is a student version, via MSDNAA..also only 1 license)


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you run the test? What was the result?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Disk Utility will not burn the ISO to CD, does not give me the option.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you try using ISO Recorder? Or just the inbuilt Windows utility?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: Burn for Mac - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------

